# Hilfe - Wie wird man zum Profi



## thelegend27 (19. Apr 2018)

Hallo Forum,
Ich bin Schüler und habe mich dazu entschlossen eines Tages als Softwareentwickler zu arbeiten. Da ich das als mein Ziel festgelegt habe, versuche ich es zu verfolgen.
Nun habe ich vor einem halben Jahr angefangen mich in Java einzulesen. Zuerst habe ich dieses Tutorial: http://gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/index.html, dann "Java ist auch eine Insel" und zuletzt "Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel" gelesen.
Nun denke ich, dass es nun wirklich Zeit dafür ist, sich an eigenen größeren Projekten zu versuchen. Nur leider fühle ich mich total orientierungslos. Ich weiß echt nicht wie oder wo ich anfangen soll. Ich bediene überhaupt nicht dieses Klischee vom Nerd (positiv gemeint), der sich alles selbst bei bringt und schon nach kurzer Zeit eigene richtige Projekte auf die Beine stellt.
Wie mache ich diesen nächsten Schritt?


----------



## HarleyDavidson (20. Apr 2018)

Ich kenne das Problem...
Das ist zu vergleichen mit dem Spielen eines Instruments. Du setzt dich - zum Beispiel - vor das Klavier und weißt aber nicht, was du spielen sollst. Das zweite ist natürlich auch: Jemand, der mehrere Jahre Bücher über Klaviere liest, kann sich nicht vor eines setzen und ein Lied spielen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen natürlich )
Deine Aufgabe ist es also, ein Thema zu finden, zu dem du ein Programm entwickeln kannst. Das kann alles mögliche sein. 
Hast du ein bestimmtes Hobby? Machst du, wenn du dein PC anmachst, immer wieder das selbe?
Schau dich einfach ein bisschen um. 
Wenn du irgendwas findest, schreib die Idee auf und mach dir Gedanken, wie du das durch ein Programm unterstützen könntest und dann leg los.
Und wenn du dann mitten drin bist oder deine Applikation nun das tut was sie soll kommt automatisch die nächste Idee oder Verbesserung, mit der das Programm noch cooler und umfangreicher wird.
Learning by doing! 
Und wenn wirklich Hindernisse autreten, bei denen du nicht weiter weißt, kannst du dich immer noch an das Forum hier wenden.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und gratuliere dir, diese Entscheidung getroffen zu haben!


----------



## thelegend27 (20. Apr 2018)

@HarleyDavidson Danke für den Rat, ich werde mich mal umsehen was ich machen kann.


----------



## milliepat (23. Jul 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe das durchgemacht, also denke ich, dass ich dich darin führen kann.

Das erste, was nach dem Erlernen der Programmiersprache zu tun ist, beginnt mit einer wettbewerbsfähigen Programmierung.

Wettbewerbsprogrammierung möchte dir helfen, Selbstvertrauen zu gewinnen und einen besseren Programmierer zu bauen.

Hier sind einige Seiten, auf denen Sie mit dem Üben beginnen können
https://www.interviewbit.com - Praxis lösen technische Interviewprobleme
http://highscalability.com - Erfahren Sie mehr über Systemdesign und wie die Dinge funktionieren
https://medium.freecodecamp.org - hochwertige Artikel / Nachrichten in Entwicklung

Ich hoffe, es hilft. Wünsche dir viel Glück.


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jul 2018)

Aha, mit nichtsnütziger Werbung für ein paar Seiten ist man also gebackener Profi?


----------



## milliepat (24. Jul 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Aha, mit nichtsnütziger Werbung für ein paar Seiten ist man also gebackener Profi?


Sorry, wenn meine vorherige Antwort wie eine Werbung klingt. Aber ich wollte nichts anderem helfen


----------



## httpdigest (24. Jul 2018)

Nein, das was du machen wolltest, nennt sich Spamdexing oder auch "Link Spam" genannt und ist dazu gedacht, die Ratings der entsprechend verlinkten Seite bei Google und Co. zu erhöhen, dadurch, dass sie von anderen Seiten (meistens Foren, in denen Leute wie du Nachrichten hinterlassen) referenziert werden, um damit wiederum den Traffic und die dadurch erzeugten Werbeeinnahmen für die Seitenbetreiber zu erhöhen.
Solche Link Spam Beiträge sind aber meist dadurch identifizierbar, dass die Leute, die diese Einträge schreiben, weder Deutsch noch Englisch als Muttersprache beherrschen und dann automatisch übersetzte Textabschnitte wie etwa "...und einen besseren Programmierer _zu bauen_..." oder "... ich wollte _nichts anderem_ helfen" dabei herauskommen.


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Jul 2018)

Danke für Unterstützung (und deine Erklärung....) @httpdigest .


----------



## milliepat (25. Jul 2018)

Ok sorry nochmal für das Posten der Links da es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich habe versucht, den Beitrag zu bearbeiten, aber ich kann nicht. Kann einige Mod / Admins bearbeiten und entfernen Sie die Links von meinem Beitrag


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Jul 2018)

Ich nicht gut sprechen Deutsch, aber Du noch weniger gut sprechen Deutsch @milliepat .  

.... Keine Angst, wegen Werbung reißt dir keiner den Kopf ab, aber sie könnte irgendwann einfach wieder entfernt werden es liegt nicht an mir, das zu entscheiden.


----------



## milliepat (25. Jul 2018)

Here I will write in English. I don't speak German but still posted message via google translate. The reason was simply I wanted to help and nothing else. Competitive programming skills helped me to improve my programming skills.

I've added links to the external sites which are super relevant to what the user was asking. 

If links which are actually on topic and relevant to the question still counted as a spam or advertising? 

Anyways Mods/Admins it is up to you guys to keep my post or delete it. I will appreciate your decision whatever it is. 

And again sorry if you thought I am here to do advertising/spam.

One more thing Google Translate SUCKS.


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Jul 2018)

milliepat hat gesagt.:


> sites which are super relevant to what the user was asking.


Du widersprichst dir auch noch inhaltlich....

Ich glaube weder dass du English kannst noch Deutsch.


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Jul 2018)

Moin,


milliepat hat gesagt.:


> Here I will write in English. I don't speak German but still posted message via google translate.


but this ist still a german site !!
VG Klaus


----------



## JuKu (6. Aug 2018)

Okay, lasst ihn doch mal mit seinen Links, hier gehts doch eig. um etwas anderes! 

@thelegend27 Profi wird man nur durch sehr viel Wissen & vorallem Erfahrungen, die man über Jahre sammelt.
Also fang einfach an und programmiere deine Projekte...

Als Literatur kann ich dir noch die "klassischen Werke" empfehlen, die jeder Softwareentwickler mal in irgendeiner Art gelesen haben sollte:

Clean Code
Clean Coder
Clean Architecture
Der Weg zum Java-Profi
Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuß

Ansonsten:
Learning by doing!


----------



## thelegend27 (7. Aug 2018)

Wow ich dachte der Thread sei tot und dann passiert sowas . Ich danke jeden hier, der mir hier ernsthaft helfen wollte


----------

